# First CPE Agility Trial



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Shama got a Q on her first run in her first CPE trial on Saturday. (It is much easier to Q in CPE than it is in AKC.) Here's a link to the video:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1p8UobGvYqeUS7gwAW0TUGjDiv3qHUVoG

The rest of the day had its ups and downs. It was fun to be able to complete five different runs in the CPE trial. The rules of CPE are a lot more relaxed than those of AKC. For example, she can go running all over the place in CPE as long as she ultimately joins me to take an obstacle. So far, Shama has completed one teacup trial, two AKC trials, and one CPE trial. It's been fun.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Not sure why the photo didn't post . . .


----------



## abi38 (Mar 23, 2017)

Very nice that you are trying different organizations events. We hardly have any CPE event here. There's a lady in my class ( moved here from another state) that really liked CPE laments the lack of events.
Love the videos!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good job, Shama!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Hurray Shama, what a good girl you are. Congrats to you both!!! Love the video.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

*Go Shama Go*

:crying: Zoey why can't you do what Shama does? :surprise: Every video and picture of Shama has her looking more beautiful. :nerd: I think Shama is probably a very mean dog, I have noticed beautiful women are often mean (to me). :evil: Shama probably bites her mamma on the way home after these events.

Disclaimer: The foregoing jealous musings are not in any way meant to be seen as mean spirited.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yay Shama!


----------

